
Geneticists retract study suggesting first CRISPR babies might die early - sohkamyung
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-03032-2
======
xiphias2
,,people with two copies of delta-32 — whom they estimated to make up about 1%
of biobank participants — were slightly more likely to die by the age of 76
than were those with one or no copies''

I'm in the 1%, but still consider myself lucky with this gene.

To be honest I'm not using protection as much as I should, though I know that
there are other illnesses as well, and Delta-32 gives only partial protection.

